# Fishing on the Necessity Wed - what a day



## Hamburger (Feb 27, 2008)

Hats off to the Boat Necessity and its crew- Capt Ben, Tom and Special thanks to Shane toole - Thanx guys its wasagreat time :usaflag


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like a good time. Congrats!!! :clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

We greatly appreciate yall coming fishing with us! It was a great time cant wait to do it again!


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Good Job :mmmbeer


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats that is some fine eating.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a fine haul.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Really nice catch. :clap


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice haul, what was the bait of choice?


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

Squid for everything except the gag and red grouper and croakers for them


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

nice haul of fish. they'll be tastin good tonight i bet.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

thats a nice grouper you got there and a very nice mes of fish.. great job


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice catch, especially the grouper.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch... I caught this photo of the boat as it passed by my house not too long ago...


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks ultra lite thats a great picture of the boat.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

quite a mixed bag you've got there


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats guys nice catch


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice haul, thanks for the pic's.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Extry-good! Those pictures define a "mess of fish"!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice to see Mrs. Ultralite make a post. She can finally get a word in!


----------

